# اوريجانيوس و كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين



## Fadie (28 يناير 2008)

*اوريجانيوس و كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين*​


*خادم الرب فادى*​



*Fadie*



*Servant for Jesus*​


*Www.Servant4Jesus.Co.Nr*​



*مقدمة*​

*تكلمنا فى مقال سابق عن قانونية الرسالة الى العبرانيين فى الكنيسة الأولى , و وضعنا إقتباسات آباء الكنيسة قبل مجمع نيقية من هذه الرسالة و أقوالهم فى إثبات أن كاتب الرسالة هو القديس العظيم بولس , و فى اثناء كتابتى لهذا البحث كنت أنوى أن اتعرض الى اوريجانيوس و ما يُثار من جانب بعض الجُهلاء و لكننى آثرت أن أبقيه وحده فى بحث منفصل لعمل دراسة شاملة عنه تغطى جميع الجوانب و أقواله حول كاتب هذه الرسالة بشكل خاص. و قد رجعت الى كتابين إستفدت منهم بشكل كبير جدا و هما تفسير رسالة العبرانيين للأسقف بروك فوس ويستكوت و كذلك تفسير القمص متى المسكين لهذه الرسالة و انا أنصح الجميع بالرجوع لهم للمزيد من الدراسات المفيدة حول هذه الرسالة.*

*رأينا فى بحثنا السابق حول قانونية هذه الرسالة كيف آمن آباء الكنيسة بقانونيتها منذ فجر العقيدة المسيحية الأمر الذى جعل ويستكوت أسقف درهام **Durham** اللوثرى الشهير يُصرح فى مقدمة تفسيره للرسالة الى العبرانيين بأن إكليمندس الرومانى تلميذ بطرس الرسول كان يعرف الرسالة تمام المعرفة. و كذلك يُقر بأن الرسالة كانت معروفة فى زمن إكليمندس الرومانى فى روما بل و كانت رسالة شهيرة ايضا. كما يفسر لنا ويستكوت سبب قول البعض بأن كاتب الرسالة هو برنابا و هو التشابه العجيب و الكبير جدا بين الرسالة الى العبرانيين و الرسالة المنسوبة الى برنابا فى كتابات الآباء الرسوليون [1]. و قولهم هذا مردود عليهم لأنه واضح من الاصحاح 13 من الرسالة و العدد 19 ان الكاتب ينتسب الى الجماعة التى كتب إليها و أنه يرغب فى الرجوع إليهم و من غير الممكن ان يكون برنابا هو كاتب الرسالة سواء وُجهت الى العبرانيين فى روما او فى فلسطين![2]*

*أما السبب الذى دفع ببعض الشُراح و المفسرين الى الإعتقاد بأن لوقا هو كاتب الرسالة هو ما نقله يوسابيوس القيصرى عن القديس اكليمندس السكندرى فى تاريخه قائلا :"و يقول أن الرسالة الى العبرانيين كتبها بولس باللغة العبرانية , و لكن لوقا ترجمها بدقة و نشرها الى اليونانيين , و لذا فأنه يوجد فى هذه الرسالة نفس أسلوب التعبير الذى فى سفر الأعمال" [3].*

*وهذا الإعتقاد مردود على أصحابه , فمجرد وجود تشابه بين كتابات لوقا و كتابات بولس الرسول , يرجع الى ان لوقا كان رفيقا لبولس و استمع الى تعاليمه و تأثر بها بكل تأكيد. كما أن لوقا كان أمميا فى الأصل و أنتقل الى المسيحية دون أن يتهود و هذا يستبعد تماما اى احتمال ان يكون هو كتب للعبرانيين[4].*

*و يقول القمص متى المسكين فى مدخله لشرح الرسالة الى العبرانيين :*

*"بحسب التقليد السكندرى و التسليم الكنسى , فإن كاتبها هو بولس الرسول , و أول من قال بذلك هو العلامة إكليمندس السكندرى , مُبينا ان بولس الرسول كتبها باللغة العبرانية كونها مُرسلة إلى العبرانيين و الذى قام بترجمتها الى اللغة اليونانية هو القديس لوقا الإنجيلى , و ذلك بسبب وجود تعبيرات لغوية و كلمات لم ترد قط فى رسائل بولس الرسول. أما قول العلامة إكليمندس أن الذى ترجمها هو القديس لوقا الإنجيلى بالذات فذلك بسبب تواجد كثير من التعبيرات اللغوية فى الرسالة مطابقة لإنجيل لوقا و سفر الأعمال , مما حدا بكثير من العُلماء الذين أقلعوا عن فكرة كون القديس لوقا هو مجرد مترجم إلى انه قد يكون هو الذى كتبها اصلا و ذلك بسبب أنهم لم يجدوا ما يُثبت انها مترجمة. و لكن ينفى هذا القول أن لوقا لم ينشغل اصلا باللاهوتيات و شرحها بل كانت مواهبه مقتصرة على جمع و ثَبت الحقائق و التسجيل الوثائقى فيما يخص سيرة المسيح.*

*و معروف ان قول كليمندس السكندرى بان بولس الرسول هو الكاتب الاصلى للرسالة انما هو مأخوذ عن استاذه العلامة السابق عليه و هو العلامة بنتينوس مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية. و المُحقق عندنا و المعروف أن العلامة السكندرى إكليمندس تعلم على يدى بنتينوس حوالى عشر سنوات , لأن بنتينوس تُوفى بعد سنة 190 م بقليل , إذ يقول عنه :"إن القس المُطوب (لقب بنتينوس) يؤكد و يُصر على أن قو بولس هو كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين". علماً بان العلامة إكليمندس السكندرى استمر محافظا على التقليد السابق عليه بكونه استشهد بآيات من الرسالة الى العبرانيين على أنها منسوبة لبولس الرسول.*

*و بعد إكليمندس جاء اوريجانيوس ليرى , ليس فى اللغة فقط بل أن الاسلوب نفسه ليس مطابقا لأسلوب بولس الرسول و لكنه قال بأن الافكار فيها هى أفكار بولس الرسول , و إنتهى الى القول بأن :" الله وحده يعلم من هو كاتب هذه الرسالة". و قد ظل اوريجانيوس متمسكاً بالتقليد الآبائى السابق عليه , فقد إستشهد فى كتاباته بآيات من الرسالة الى العبرانيين لتأكيده على قانونية الرسالة , و لكنه لم ينشغل بالتعليق على قول العلامة كليمندس كون الرسالة الى العبرانيين كُتبت اصلا بالعبرية ثم تُرجمت الى اليونانية. كما جاء ايضا فى تعاليم اوريجانيوس ان رسائل بولس هى اربعة عشر رسالة و بذلك يضم الرسالة الى العبرانيين الى بقية رسائل بولس الرسول."[5]*

*و لكن الرأى القائل بأن ما بين ايدينا الآن هو ترجمة ليس رأى صائب , يقول د/ موريس تاوضروس بهذا الشأن :"لم يُذكر فى التقليد شىء عن هذه النُسخة الأصلية فضلا عن أنه ليس فى الرسالة ذاتها ما يدعم هذا الرأى , فلا نصادف فى الرسالة كلمات عبرانية كثيرة , و على عكس ذلك تحتوى الرسالة على كلمات يونانية كثيرة من غير الممكن أن يستعملها إلا من كتب اصلا باليونانية. إن اسعمال الكاتب الى الترجمة السبعينية و خاصة فى العدد الخامس من العدد العاشر من الرسالة الذى يشير فيه الرسول الى المزمور 39 : 6 يقطع بأن الكاتب فضل إستعمال الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية عن إستعمال الأصل العبرى للعهد القديم , و هذا دليل آخر على صحة الإعتقاد بأن الرسالة الى العبرانيين كُتبت اصلا باللغة اليونانية."[6]*


*اوريجانيوس و كاتب الرسالة*​

*ماذا كتب يوسابيوس ناقلا عن اوريجانيوس؟ سنضع ترجمة القمص مرقس داود اولا ثم يليها ترجمة ويستكوت للنص الأصلى و الذى نقله الاب متى المسكين فى مقدمة شرحه للرسالة , فيقول الأول :" و إن سُمح لى بإبداء رأيى قلت ان الافكار هى أفكار الرسول , أما الأسلوب و التعبيرات فهى لشخص تذكر تعاليم الرسول , و دون ما قاله معلمه عندما سمحت له الفرصة. لذلك إن أعتقدت أية كنيسة أن بولس هو الذى كتب هذه الرسالة فلتقبل لأجل هذا. لأنه لابد أن يكون للأقدمين تعليلهم عندما سلموها إلينا على اساس انها للرسول. أما من كتب الرسالة يقينا فالله يعلم. يقول بعض من سبقونا إن اكليمندس اسقف روما كتب الرسالة , و الآخرون إن كاتبها هو لوقا , مؤلف الإنجيل و سفر الاعمال , و فى هذا ما يكفى فى هذا الصدد" [7].*

*اما ترجمة ويستكوت للنص الأصلى لتاريخ يوسابيوس الخاصة بهذا الجزء , فقد نقلها الآب متى المسكين فى شرحه هكذا :" إذ كنت اقول رأيى - فى الرسالة الى العبرانيين - فإننى أقرر أن الافكار فيها هى أفكار بولس الرسول , و لكن اللغة و التركيب اللغوى هما لواحد يسترجع من الذاكرة , أو كأنه يعود الى مذكراته التى دون فيها ما قيل بفم معلمه. لذلك فإن كانت أية كنيسة تُقرر ان هذه الرسالة لبولس الرسول فهذا حسن و موافق فى هذا الامر لأنه يخص حقيقة لا يُناقش فيها , لأنه لم يكن بدون سبب أن الآباء السابقين فى الأزمنة السالفة سلموها لنا بإعتبارها أنها لبولس الرسول , إذ هى تشرح فى جوهرها آراء بولس الرسول , أما فيما يخص كتابة الرسالة على وجه التاكيد فالله وحده يعلم ذلك , فالتقرير الذى وصل إلينا هو على وجهين , وجه يقول إن كليمندس الذى صار اسقفا على روما هو الذى كتبها و آخرون يقولون من وجه آخر انه لوقا هو الذى كتبها و الذى كتب ايضا الإنجيل و سفر الاعمال. أما عن هذا الأمر فأنا لا أقول أكثر من ذلك."[8]*

*إننا نفهم من هذا أن السبب الذى جعل اوريجانيوس يُخالف التقليد الكنسى و تسليم الآباء هو انه وجد إختلافا فى اللغة و اسلوب الرسالة عن بقية رسائل القديس بولس , و لكنه لاحظ ايضا ان جوهر و مضمون الرسالة و تعاليمها هو من فكر القديس بولس , لذا قرر اوريجانيوس لكى يحل هذه المشكلة عقليا ان يقول بان الرسالة هى من كتابة و صياغة أحد تلاميذ القديس بولس و لكنه أخذها عن فكر القديس بولس كما لو كان يتذكر ماذا قال بولس بشأن عقيدة الفداء ثم يضعه بصياغته هو!*

*منطقيا و فلسفيا , فلا يمكن ان يكون كل التقليد الآبائى على خطأ و اوريجانيوس وحده صحيح. هذا يتضح لنا اذا عرفنا ان السبب الذى جعل اوريجانيوس يُقر بكتابة غير بولس للرسالة له العديد و العديد من التفاسير و الحلول الآخرى , فلو أنك نظرت الى اسلوبى انا شخصيا فى كتاباتى العقيدية التى أوجهها لشرح العقيدة للإنسان المسيحى ستجد إختلافا شاسعا عن كتاباتى فى الرد على الشبهات التى أوجهها ضد إنسان غير مسيحى ,,, أعنى هذا شىء طبيعى جدا ان تجد اختلافا فى الاسلوب بين كتابات أى إنسان. حينما أمسكت لأول مرة بكتاب لاهوت المسيح لقداسة البابا لم اقرأ غلاف الكتاب اولا و لم أكن أتخيل ان يكون هذا أسلوب قداسة البابا الذى أعتاد جميعنا على أسلوبه الروحى البسيط الأبوى المُرشد حياتياً و حينما قرأت غلاف الكتاب لم أستطع أن اتخيل كيف يمكن ان يصدر من صاحب العمق الروحى هذا البُعد اللاهوتى!*

*هل هذا يجعلنى أقول ليس قداسة البابا صاحب كتاب لاهوت المسيح؟! بالطبع لا , و هذا نفس ما حدث مع اوريجانيوس بالضبط فهل نجعل الخطأ فى التقليد الكنسى الآبائى ام فى اوريجانيوس؟ العقل يقول ان اوريجانيوس خانه التفكير فى السبب الحقيقى وراء ما قاله , يتضح هذا اذا عرفنا ان اوريجانيوس نفسه تراجع عن قوله هذا كما قال الأب متى المسكين و تمسك بما قاله التقليد الكنسى...!*

*قبل أن نستعرض معا أقوال اوريجانيوس حول كاتب هذه الرسالة بعد تراجعه عن رأيه هذا , دعونا أولا ننظر الى أوجه التشابه بين هذه الرسالة و بقية رسائل بولس من ناحية الفكر البولسى بها.*


*التشابه بين رسالة العبرانيين و رسائل بولس الرسول الأخرى*​

*سنحاول الآن ان نشير الى أوجه التشابه القائم بين رسالة العبرانيين و رسائل بولس الرسول الاخرى , من حيث الأفكار و الحقائق التى شملتها الرسالة [9]:*

*1- تقييم الناموس من حيث أن الملائكة نطقوا به :*

*(عب 2 : 2 - 5) : لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَتِ الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ صَارَتْ ثَابِتَةً، وَكُلُّ تَعَدٍّ وَمَعْصِيَةٍ نَالَ مُجَازَاةً عَادِلَةً، فَكَيْفَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ إِنْ أَهْمَلْنَا خَلاَصاً هَذَا مِقْدَارُهُ، قَدِ ابْتَدَأَ الرَّبُّ بِالتَّكَلُّمِ بِهِ، ثُمَّ تَثَبَّتَ لَنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا، شَاهِداً اللهُ مَعَهُمْ بِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَقُوَّاتٍ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ وَمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، حَسَبَ إِرَادَتِهِ؟ فَإِنَّهُ لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ لَمْ يُخْضِعِ «الْعَالَمَ الْعَتِيدَ» الَّذِي نَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْهُ.*

*(غلا 3 : 19 - 25) : فَلِمَاذَا النَّامُوسُ؟ قَدْ زِيدَ بِسَبَبِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ، إِلَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَ النَّسْلُ الَّذِي قَدْ وُعِدَ لَهُ، مُرَتَّباً بِمَلاَئِكَةٍ فِي يَدِ وَسِيطٍ. وَأَمَّا الْوَسِيطُ فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِوَاحِدٍ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ. فَهَلِ النَّامُوسُ ضِدَّ مَوَاعِيدِ اللهِ؟ حَاشَا! لأَنَّهُ لَوْ أُعْطِيَ نَامُوسٌ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُحْيِيَ، لَكَانَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْبِرُّ بِالنَّامُوسِ. لَكِنَّ الْكِتَابَ أَغْلَقَ عَلَى الْكُلِّ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ، لِيُعْطَى الْمَوْعِدُ مِنْ إِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَمَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ كُنَّا مَحْرُوسِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، مُغْلَقاً عَلَيْنَا إِلَى الإِيمَانِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ. إِذاً قَدْ كَانَ النَّامُوسُ مُؤَدِّبَنَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ نَتَبَرَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ. وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ مَا جَاءَ الإِيمَانُ لَسْنَا بَعْدُ تَحْتَ مُؤَدِّبٍ.*

*2- وصف أورشاليم السماوية :*

*(عب 12 : 22) : بَلْ قَدْ أَتَيْتُمْ إِلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَإِلَى مَدِينَةِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ: أُورُشَلِيمَ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، وَإِلَى رَبَوَاتٍ هُمْ مَحْفِلُ مَلاَئِكَة.*

*(عب 13 : 14) : لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا هُنَا مَدِينَةٌ بَاقِيَةٌ، لَكِنَّنَا نَطْلُبُ الْعَتِيدَةَ.*

*(غلا 4 : 25 - 26) : لأَنَّ هَاجَرَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ. وَلَكِنَّهُ يُقَابِلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْحَاضِرَةَ، فَإِنَّهَا مُسْتَعْبَدَةٌ مَعَ بَنِيهَا. وَأَمَّا أُورُشَلِيمُ الْعُلْيَا، الَّتِي هِيَ أُمُّنَا جَمِيعاً، فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ.*

*3- كلمة الله هى سيف الروح :*

*(عب 4 : 12) : لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ.*

*(أف 6 : 17) : وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ.*

*4- اللبن هو طعام الأطفال فى الإيمان :*

*(عب 5 : 12 - 14) : لأَنَّكُمْ إِذْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ لِسَبَبِ طُولِ الزَّمَانِ، تَحْتَاجُونَ أَنْ يُعَلِّمَكُمْ أَحَدٌ مَا هِيَ أَرْكَانُ بَدَاءَةِ أَقْوَالِ اللهِ، وَصِرْتُمْ مُحْتَاجِينَ إِلَى اللَّبَنِ لاَ إِلَى طَعَامٍ قَوِيٍّ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَتَنَاوَلُ اللَّبَنَ هُوَ عَدِيمُ الْخِبْرَةِ فِي كَلاَمِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُ طِفْلٌ، وَأَمَّا الطَّعَامُ الْقَوِيُّ فَلِلْبَالِغِينَ، الَّذِينَ بِسَبَبِ التَّمَرُّنِ قَدْ صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الْحَوَاسُّ مُدَرَّبَةً عَلَى التَّمْيِيزِ بَيْنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ.*

*(1 كو 3 : 1 - 3) : وَأَنَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ لَمْ أَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ أُكَلِّمَكُمْ كَرُوحِيِّينَ بَلْ كَجَسَدِيِّينَ كَأَطْفَالٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ , سَقَيْتُكُمْ لَبَناً لاَ طَعَاماً لأَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا بَعْدُ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ بَلِ الآنَ أَيْضاً لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ بَعْدُ جَسَدِيُّونَ. فَإِنَّهُ إِذْ فِيكُمْ حَسَدٌ وَخِصَامٌ وَانْشِقَاقٌ أَلَسْتُمْ جَسَدِيِّينَ وَتَسْلُكُونَ بِحَسَبِ الْبَشَرِ؟*

*5- الدهر الآتى فى مقابل الدهر الحاضر :*

*(عب 6 : 5) : وَذَاقُوا كَلِمَةَ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةَ وَقُوَّاتِ الدَّهْرِ الآتِي.*

*(عب 9 : 9) : الَّذِي هُوَ رَمْزٌ لِلْوَقْتِ الْحَاضِرِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تُقَدَّمُ قَرَابِينُ وَذَبَائِحُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الضَّمِيرِ أَنْ تُكَمِّلَ الَّذِي يَخْدِمُ.*

*(اف 1 : 21) : فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُوَّةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ، وَكُلِّ اسْمٍ يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هَذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضاً.*

*6- الظل فى مقابل الحقيقة :*

*(عب 8 : 5) : الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ وَظِلَّهَا، كَمَا أُوحِيَ إِلَى مُوسَى وَهُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ الْمَسْكَنَ. لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «انْظُرْ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ الْمِثَالِ الَّذِي أُظْهِرَ لَكَ فِي الْجَبَلِ».*

*(عب 10 : 1) : لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ، إِذْ لَهُ ظِلُّ الْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ لاَ نَفْسُ صُورَةِ الأَشْيَاءِ، لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَبَداً بِنَفْسِ الذَّبَائِحِ كُلَّ سَنَةٍ، الَّتِي يُقَدِّمُونَهَا عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ.*

*(كو 2 :16 , 17) : فَلاَ يَحْكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ احَدٌ فِي أكْلٍ اوْ شُرْبٍ، اوْ مِنْ جِهَةِ عِيدٍ اوْ هِلاَلٍ اوْ سَبْتٍ، الَّتِي هِيَ ظِلُّ الأُمُورِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَلِلْمَسِيحِ.*

*7- تحديد علاقة الإبن بالآب و العالم :*

*(عب 1 : 1 - 3) : اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي.*

*(كو 1 : 15 - 17) : اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ.*

*(1 كو 8 : 6) : لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ.*

*8- تواضع المسيح الإختيارى الذى ظهر فى تجسده :*

*(عب 2 : 9) : وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي وُضِعَ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، يَسُوعَ، نَرَاهُ مُكَلَّلاً بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَلَمِ الْمَوْتِ، لِكَيْ يَذُوقَ بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمَوْتَ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ.*

*(عب 5 : 7 - 9) : الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ، مَعَ كَوْنِهِ ابْناً تَعَلَّمَ الطَّاعَةَ مِمَّا تَأَلَّمَ بِهِ. وَإِذْ كُمِّلَ صَارَ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ سَبَبَ خَلاَصٍ أَبَدِيٍّ.*

*(فى 2 : 7 - 8) : لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ.*

*(غلا 4 : 4 - 5) : وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.*

*9- إسم المسيح يفوق كل إسم :*

*(عب 2 : 7 - 8) : وَضَعْتَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ. بِمَجْدٍ وَكَرَامَةٍ كَلَّلْتَهُ، وَأَقَمْتَهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ. أَخْضَعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ». لأَنَّهُ إِذْ أَخْضَعَ الْكُلَّ لَهُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ خَاضِعٍ لَهُ - عَلَى أَنَّنَا الآنَ لَسْنَا نَرَى الْكُلَّ بَعْدُ مُخْضَعاً لَهُ.*

*(عب 10 : 12) : وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَبَعْدَمَا قَدَّمَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا ذَبِيحَةً وَاحِدَةً، جَلَسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.*

*(أف 1 : 20 - 22) : الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُوَّةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ، وَكُلِّ اسْمٍ يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هَذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضاً، وَأَخْضَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَإِيَّاهُ جَعَلَ رَأْساً فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ.*

*(فى 2 : 9 - 11) : لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.*

*10- المسيح يظفر على إبليس و على الموت :*

*(عب 2 : 14 - 15) : فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.*

*(كو 2 : 15) : إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ اشْهَرَهُمْ جِهَاراً، ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ.*

*(1 كو 15 : 54 - 57) : وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هَذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَلَبِسَ هَذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ: «ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ». أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ أَمَّا شَوْكَةُ الْمَوْتِ فَهِيَ الْخَطِيَّةُ وَقُوَّةُ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ النَّامُوسُ. وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.*

*(2 تى 1 : 16 - 18) : لِيُعْطِ الرَّبُّ رَحْمَةً لِبَيْتِ أُنِيسِيفُورُسَ، لأَنَّهُ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً أَرَاحَنِي وَلَمْ يَخْجَلْ بِسِلْسِلَتِي، بَلْ لَمَّا كَانَ فِي رُومِيَةَ طَلَبَنِي بِأَوْفَرِ اجْتِهَادٍ فَوَجَدَنِي. لِيُعْطِهِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَجِدَ رَحْمَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ. وَكُلُّ مَا كَانَ يَخْدِمُ فِي أَفَسُسَ أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُهُ جَيِّداً.*

*التأكيد اوريجانيوس لاحظ هذا التشابه الفكرى اللاهوتى الكبير بين هذه الرسائل و رسالة العبرانيين[10] و لذا قال , كما نقل عنه يوسابيوس :"لابد أن يعترف كل من يفحص النص الرسولى بدقة أن أفكار الرسالة عجيبة و ليست دون الكتابات الرسولة المُعترف بها"[11].*


*اوريجانيوس و بولس ككاتب الرسالة*​

*حينما قام فريق العمل المختص بترجمة كتابات الآباء و المعروفة بسلسلتى كتابات آباء ما قبل نيقية و سلسلة كتابات آباء نيقية و ما بعد نيقية بقيادة العالم و المؤرخ المسيحى فيليب تشاف , و وصلوا الى ترجمة كتاب اوريجانيوس عن المبادىء **De Principes** و بالتحديد مقدمة الفصل الأول من الكتاب الأول , صرح اوريجانيوس قائلا :"و لهذا , إننى أعتقد انه يكفى إقتباس هذه الشهادة من بولس فى الرسالة الى العبرانيين , حيث يقول :"* *بِالإِيمَانِ مُوسَى لَمَّا كَبِرَ أَبَى أَنْ يُدْعَى ابْنَ ابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ، مُفَضِّلاً بِالأَحْرَى أَنْ يُذَلَّ مَعَ شَعْبِ اللهِ عَلَى أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ تَمَتُّعٌ وَقْتِيٌّ بِالْخَطِيَّةِ، حَاسِبًا عَارَ الْمَسِيحِ غِنًى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ خَزَائِنِ مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْمُجَازَاةِ." (عب 11 : 24 – 26 ).[12]*

*هذا اول تصريح لأوريجانيوس فى كتاباته باللغة الإنجليزية يُقر به أن بولس هو كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين , و فى تعليق فريق الترجمة بقيادة فيليب تشاف على هذا القول , جاء فى الحاشية :"هنا , و فى نحو 200 موضع آخر اوريجانيوس يُصرح بأن بولس هو كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين" [13].*

*بالطبع , ان هذا القول فقط يكفى لدحض كل ادعائات أعداء الإيمان حول هذه كاتب الرسالة عند اوريجانيوس و هو دليل كافى و شافى و وافى على تراجع اوريجانيوس عن قوله السابق ذكره!!*

*و لنتابع معا , ثمانية عشر دليل آخر غير الذى ذكرناه سابقا يُصرح فيه اوريجانيوس ان بولس هو كاتب الرسالة :*

*الاول*

*And therefore I think it sufficient to quote this one testimony of Paul from the Epistle to the Hebrews**,1 in which he says: “By faith Moses, when he was come to years, refused to be called the son of Pharaoh’s daughter; choosing rather to suffer affliction with the people of God, than to enjoy the pleasures of sin for a season; esteeming the reproach of Christ greater riches than the treasures of the Egyptians.” (Heb_11:24-26)* *[14]**.*​ 
*الثانى*

*The Apostle Paul says**, that the only-begotten Son is the “image of the invisible God,” and “the first-born of every creature.” (Col_1:15) And when writing to the Hebrews, he says of Him that He is “the brightness of His glory, and the express image of His person.” (Heb_1:3) [15].*​ 
*الثالث*

*But since we quoted the language of Paul regarding Christ**, where He says of Him that He is “the brightness of the glory of God, and the express figure of His person,” (Heb_1:3) [16].*​ 
*الرابع*

*There are certain holy angels of God whom Paul terms “ministering spirits, sent forth to minister for them who shall be heirs of salvation.” (Heb_1:14) [17].*​ 
*الخامس*

*I will show, however, from what statements of Paul I have arrived at this understanding. He says, “But now once in the consummation of ages, He was manifested to take away sin by the sacrifice of Himself.” (Heb_9:26) [18].*​ 
*السادس*

*And the apostle says with reference to the law, that they who have circumcision in the flesh, “serve for the similitude and shadow of heavenly things.” (Heb_8:5) [19].*​ 
*السابع*

*the Apostle Paul warns us**: “Therefore we ought to give the more earnest heed to the things which we have heard, lest perhaps we should let them slip.” (Heb_2:1) [20].*​ 
*الثامن*

*In another Epistle** also, when referring to the tabernacle, he mentions the direction which was given to Moses: “Thou shalt make (all things) according to the pattern which was showed thee in the mount.” (Cf. Exo_25:40 and Heb_8:5) [21].*​ 
*التاسع*

*For Paul openly says of them**, that “they serve unto the example and shadow of heavenly things.” (Heb_8:5) [22].*​ 
*العاشر*

*Paul also declares** that the Son is the splendour of everlasting light. (Cf. Heb_1:3) [23].*​ 

*الحادى عشر*

*ثم يتكلم عن الرسالة الى العبرانيين و يُدعم انه يؤمن انها لبولس قائلا :*

*However, some one hard pressed by this argument may have recourse to the opinion of those who reject this Epistle as not being Paul’s; against whom I must at some other time use other arguments to prove that it is Paul’s [24].*​ 
*الثانى عشر*

*For the word is used by our Paul in writing to the Corinthians, who were Greeks, and not yet purified in their morals: “I have fed you with milk, not with meat; for hitherto ye were not able to bear it, neither yet now are ye able, for ye are yet carnal: for whereas there is among you envying and strife, are ye not carnal, and walk as men?” ([1Co_3:2, 1Co_3:3. S.]) Now the same writer,134 knowing that there was a certain kind of nourishment better adapted for the soul, and that the food of those young135 persons who were admitted was compared to milk, continues: “And ye are become such as have need of milk, and not of strong meat. For every one that useth milk is unskilful in the word of righteousness; for he is a babe. But strong meat belongeth to them that are of full age, even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil.” (Heb_5:12-14) [25].*​ 
*الثالث عشر*

*The Apostle accordingly says**: (Heb_5:12) “When by reason of the time you ought to be teachers, you have need again that some one teach you what are the elements of the arche of the oracles of God.” [26].*​ 
*الرابع عشر*

*According to Paul**, too, He is declared to be the wisdom and the power of God, as in the Epistle to the Corinthians: (1Co_1:24, 1Co_1:30) “Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God.” It is added that He is also sanctification and redemption: “He was made to us of God,” he says, “wisdom and righteousness and sanctification and redemption.” But he also teaches us, writing to the Hebrews, that Christ is a High-Priest: (Heb_4:14) “Having, therefore, a great High-Priest, who has passed through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our profession.” [27].*​ 
*الخامس عشر*

*Apostle Paul says in the Epistle to the Hebrews**: (Heb_1:1, Heb_1:2) “At the end of the days He spoke to us in His Son, whom He made the heir of all things, ‘through whom’ also He made the ages,” showing us that God made the ages through His Son, the “through whom” [28].*

*السادس عشر*

*we ask him to consider the words used in the Epistle to the Hebrews, (Heb_2:9) where Jesus is shown by Paul to have been made less than the angels on account of the suffering of death. “We behold Him,” he says, “who hath been made a little lower than the angels, Jesus, because of the suffering of death, crowned with glory and honour.” [29].*​ 
*السابع عشر*

*as Paul says**, (Heb_11:16) “Therefore God is not ashamed to be called their God.” [30].*​ 
*الثامن عشر*

*But Paul says in the Epistle to the Hebrews**: (Heb_12:22, Heb_12:23) “But ye are come unto Mount Zion, and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to ten thousands of angels, the assembly and church of the firstborn, who are written in heaven.” [31].*​ 

*و دعونى اقوم بترجمة بعض هذه الأدلة لنرى الحق فى أوضح صوره:*

*الأول*

*فى كتابه عن المبادىء يقول :"الرسول بولس يقول , أن الإبن الوحيد هو "صورة الله غير المنظور" و "بكر كل خليقة" (كو 1 : 15). و حينما كتب الى العبرانيين هو يقول عنه أنه "* *وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عب 1 : 3)"[32].*

*و كما هو واضح , فإن العلامة اوريجانيوس يقتبس من رسالة بولس الى كولوسى و ينسبها لبولس , ثم يقتبس من الرسالة الى العبرانيين و ينسبها أيضا الى بولس بكلمات صريحة لا لبس فيها!!*

*الثانى*

*فى كتابه عن المبادىء ايضا يقول :"و لكننا أقتبسنا لغة بولس تجاه السيد المسيح حينما قال عنه :" وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عب 1 : 3) [33].*

*الثالث*

*يقول اوريجانيوس :"إن هناك ملائكة مقدسة مُحددة , التى يُطلق عليها بولس إصطلاحا "* *أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ" (عب 1 : 14) [34].*

*الرابع*

*يقول اوريجانيوس :"انا سوف اُبين , بأى حال , من تصريحات بولس أنى قد وصلت الى هذا الفهم , هو يقول "* *وَلكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ مَرَّةً عِنْدَ انْقِضَاءِ الدُّهُورِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْخَطِيَّةَ بِذَبِيحَةِ نَفْسِهِ" (عب 9 : 26) [35].*

*الخامس*

*ثم يُلقب كاتب الرسالة فى اشارة الى القديس بولس بلقب "الرسول" حينما قال :"و الرسول يقول فى إشارة الى الناموس , أن هؤلاء الذين نالوا الختان الجسدى "* *الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ وَظِلَّهَا" (عب 8 : 5) [36].*

*السادس*

*يقول ايضا اوريجانيوس :"الرسول بولس يحذرنا "* *لِذلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ نَتَنَبَّهَ أَكْثَرَ إِلَى مَا سَمِعْنَا لِئَلاَّ نَفُوتَهُ" (عب 2 : 1) [37].*

*السابع*

*يقتبس اوريجانيوس من عدة رسائل للقديس بولس , ثم يتكلم عن رسالته الى العبرانيين قائلا :"و فى رسالة أخرى ايضا , حينما أشار الى المعبد - الهيكل **tabernacle** , هو وضح الأمر الذى أعطى لموسى "* *انْظُرْ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ الْمِثَالِ الَّذِي أُظْهِرَ لَكَ فِي الْجَبَلِ" (عب 8 : 5) [38].*

*الثامن*

*يقول اوريجانيوس ايضا :"حيث يقول بولس عنهم "* *الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ وَظِلَّهَا" (عب 8 : 5) [39].*

*التاسع*

*"بولس ايضا أوضح ان الإبن هو اشعاع النور الأبدى (عب 1 : 3)"[40]*

*اعتقد ان النصوص واضحة و صريحة و قوية جدا فتقطع اى شك بنسبة الرسالة الى بولس عند العلامة اوريجانيوس.*


----------



## Fadie (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اوريجانيوس و كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين*

*يقول القس منيس عبد النور [41] :*

*قال المعترض: »كاتب رسالة العبرانيين هو أكليمندس أسقف روما، وترجمها لوقا الإنجيلي من العبرية إلى اليونانية، وأنكرها إيريناوس أسقف ليون 178م، ورفضها هيبولتيوس 220م كرسالة الرسول بولس، ولم يقبلها نومانوس أسقف روما 251م، ونسبها ترتليان أسقف قرطاجنة عام 200م إلى برنابا، وقال غايس (الذي كان يُظن أنه أسقف روما عام 212م) إن رسائل بولس الرسول 13 ليس منها هذه الرسالة، ولم يستشهد بها كبريان أسقف قرطاجنة 248م. وهذا يعني أنها ليست من الوحي«.*

*وللرد نقول: لا يهمُّ كثيراً من كتب الرسالة، لكن يهمنا أن نعرف أنها وحي الله لأحد رسله الذين نحترمهم كلهم ولا نفرِّق بين أحد منهم. غير أن أغلب المفسرين يقولون إن كاتب هذه الرسالة هو الرسول بولس. وإليك الملاحظات التالية:*

*(1) القول إن أكليمندس أسقف روما كاتب هذه الرسالة يبطله أن أكليمندس نفسه استشهد بها في رسالة كتبها سنة 96م، كما أن اقتباساته منها أكثر من اقتباساته من غيرها من كتب العهد الجديد. وقسم أحدهم هذه الاقتباسات إلى أربعة أقسام: (أ) إيراده للآيات من هذه الرسالة بنصّها، (ب) ونقلها بالمعنى، (ج) والعبارات التي حذا فيها حذو هذه الرسالة من التفسير والشرح، (د) واقتباسه الآيات الواردة فيها من العهد القديم. فلا يُعقل أن أكليمندس يكون كاتباً لهذه الرسالة ثم يستشهد بها لتأييد أقواله.*

*(2) أما قوله إن لوقا الإنجيلي ترجمها من اللغة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية، فلا يوجد دليل على أنها كُتبت أولاً بالعبرية، وإنما استنتج البعض أنها كُتبت بها لأن هدفها إفادة العبرانيين. (أ) وكل من تأمل عبارات هذه الرسالة لا يجد فيها رائحة الترجمة وتكلّفها، فلغتها أصلية رشيقة فصيحة. (ب) عندما يُذكر فيها اسم عبري يبادر الكاتب بتفسيره، كما فسَّر »ملكي صادق« »بملك البر«. ولو كانت الرسالة مكتوبة بالعبرية لما احتاج إلى هذا التفسير. (جـ) الآيات التي استشهد بها من العهد القديم مقتبسة من الترجمة السبعينية لا من النسخة العبرية. ولو أننا صرفنا النظر عن هذه الأدلة والبراهين، وقلنا إن الرسول لوقا ترجمها، لما حطّ ذلك من قدرها، فإن لوقا من التلاميذ.*

*(3) ولا يمكن أن ننسبها إلى برنابا لأنه لم يكن في إيطاليا، والرسالة كُتبت من إيطاليا (13:24). والذي يقارن أسلوب كتابة برنابا وأقوال هذه الرسالة يجد فرقاً عظيماً في التركيب ونَسَق العبارة. جاء في 2بطرس 3:15 و16 أنها من كتابة بولس الرسول، فإنه كان طالع رسائله وأشار إليها في جملة من أقواله.*

*(4) كانت هذه الرسالة موجودة في نسخ الكتاب المقدس الشرقية والغربية، وفي النسخ السريانية القديمة التي تُرجمت في أواخر القرن الأول وفي أوائل القرن الثاني، وفي التراجم اللاتينية التي تُرجمت في أوائل القرن الثاني. وكانت هذه الترجمات متداولة بين الكنائس الشرقية والغربية، مما يدل على أن رسالة العبرانيين كانت متداولة بين المسيحيين الأولين.*

*(5) شهد القدماء أن بولس الرسول كتبها، فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م)، وبوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير (سميرنا) في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م)، واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م). وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكليمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م)، وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) أنها رسالة من بولس، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير.*

*صحيحٌ أن بعض الغربيين ارتابوا في نسبتها إلى بولس الرسول، لأنهم رأوا اسمه مكتوباً في جميع رسائله الثلاث عشرة ما عدا هذه الرسالة. ولكن عند إمعان النظر ومقارنة أقوالهم بأقوال بولس، تأيد أنه كاتبها، فهو الملمُّ بالشريعة الموسوية لأنه أخذها عن غمالائيل أشهر علماء عصره. على أن إيريناوس الذي قال إنه ارتاب فيها استشهد بها. ويظهر من شهادات معظم أئمة الدين الغربيين أنهم يعتقدون بنسبتها لبولس الرسول، وأنه قد عمّ تداولها بعد كتابتها بثلاثين سنة. وأرسل أسقف روما التي كانت عاصمة الدنيا وقتئذ جواباً إلى كنيسة كورنثوس يوضح فيها أنها من الكتب المقدسة الموحى بها من الروح القدس، وفي ذلك الوقت قبلها المسيحيون شرقاً وغرباً.*

*أما الأدلة الداخلية على صحة نسبتها إلى الرسول بولس فكثيرة جداً.*


*خاتمة*​

*بهذا نكون وصلنا الى نهاية هذا البحث السريع , ناقشنا لما ارتاب اوريجانيوس فى بداية الامر حول اصالة الرسالة , ناقشنا التعاليم اللاهوتية بين رسائل بولس و الرسالة الى العبرانيين , و بالنهاية عرضنا ثمانية عشر دليل على قناعة اوريجانيوس بأن كاتب الرسالة هو العظيم بولس ليستد كل فم!*




*Fadie*



*Servant for Jesus*​


*Www.Servant4Jesus.Co.Nr*​



[1] The Epistle To The Hebrews With Notes and Essays , By Brooke Foss Westcott , P. 79​ 
[2] المدخل الى العهد الجديد , د/ موريس تاوضروس , دار يوحنا الحبيب للنشر , الطبعة الرابعة 2002 , ص 457

[3] تاريخ يوسابيوس 6 : 14

[4] المدخل الى العهد الجديد , د/ موريس تاوضروس , دار يوحنا الحبيب للنشر , الطبعة الرابعة 2002 , ص 456

[5] الرسالة الى العبرانيين , شرح و دراسة , القمص متى المسكين , إصدار دير ابو مقار , الطبعة الأولى 1993 , ص 24 - 25

[6] تفسير الرسالة الى العبرانيين , دا موريس تاوضروس , ص 17

[7] تاريخ يوسابيوس 6 : 25 : 13 - 14 , ص 276

[8] The Epistle To The Hebrews With Notes and Essays , By Brooke Foss Westcott , P. 84​الرسالة الى العبرانيين , شرح و دراسة , القمص متى المسكين , إصدار دير ابو مقار , الطبعة الأولى 1993 , ص 27

[9] المدخل الى العهد الجديد , د/ موريس تاوضروس , دار يوحنا الحبيب للنشر , الطبعة الرابعة 2002 , ص 447 - 450

[10] للمزيد حول التشابه الفكرى الكبير بين رسالة العبرانيين و بقية رسائل بولس أنصح بالرجوع الى : الفكر اللاهوتى فى كتابات بولس , الدكتور القس فهيم عزيز , إصدار دار الثقافة , الفصل الرابع عمل المسيح و الروح القدس , ص 163 – 188.

[11] تاريخ يوسابيوس 6 : 25 : 12


[12] De Principiis 1 : 1​

[13]http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf04.vi.v.i.html FootNote No. 1916

[14] De Principiis 1 : 1

[15] De Principiis 1 : 2 : 6

[16] De Principiis 1 : 2 : 7

[17] De Principiis 1 : 5 : 1

[18] De Principiis 2 : 2 : 5

[19] De Principiis 2 : 6 : 7

[20] De Principiis 3 : 2 : 4

[21] De Principiis 4 : 1 : 13

[22] De Principiis 4 : 1 : 24

[23] De Principiis 4 : 1 : 28

[24] Letter from Origen to Africanus , 9

[25] Against Celsus 3 : 53

[26] Origen’s Commentary on the Gospel of John 1 : 1 : 20

[27] Origen’s Commentary on the Gospel of John 1 : 2 : 23

[28] Origen’s Commentary on the Gospel of John 2 : 1 : 6

[29] Origen’s Commentary on the Gospel of John 2 : 1 : 6

[30] Origen’s Commentary on the Gospel of John 2 : 2 : 11

[31] Origen’s Commentary on the Gospel of John 10 : 1 : 11

[32] De Principiis 1 : 2 : 6

[33] De Principiis 1 : 2 : 7

[34] De Principiis 1 : 5 : 1

[35] Ibid 2 : 2 :5

[36] Ibid 2 : 6 : 7

[37] Ibid 3 : 2 : 4

[38] Ibid 4 : 1 : 13

[39] Ibid 4 : 1 : 24

[40] Ibid 4 : 1 : 28​ 
[41] شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس , الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور , إصدار الكنيسة الانجيلية بقصر الدوبارة , ص 411 - 412


----------



## استفانوس (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اوريجانيوس و كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك حبيبي
* فادي* 
على هذا البحث القيم
واسأل الرب يسوع ان يستخدمك اكثر لمجد اسمه​


----------



## Fadie (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اوريجانيوس و كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين*

*دفاع القمص متى المسكين عن بولس ككاتب للرسالة*

(القديس بولس الرسول (حياته , لاهوته , أعماله) , الأب القمص متى المسكين , إصدار دير أنبا مقار ببرية شيهيت , الطبعة الأولى 1992 , ص 757 - 759)​ 
"لقد آثارت هذه الرسالة و منذ القرن الثانى الميلادى كثيراً من المناقشات و طرح الآراء. و من بين كل الأسفار لم يُوجد سفر حدث بسببه مثل هذه المناقشات , كما لم يوجد سفر حمل مثل هذه الإلهامات المضيئة و التى لا يختلف فى علو شانها إثنان. و لكى يكون لدى القراءى فكرة عن مدى خطورة الحكم على اسفار الإنجيل بتسرع , فليعلم أن كنيسة روما بوزنها العالى رفضت الإعتراف بقانونية هذه الرسالة و بنسبها لبولس الرسول على مدى القرن الثانى و الثالث و الرابع!! ثم قبلت و اعترفت بقانونية هذه الرسالة ضمن الاسفار المقدسة و رقمتها بالرقم الرابع عشر فى رسائل بولس الرسول.

و علينا الآن ان نعطى القارىء فكرة مُتسعة عما واجهته هذه الرسالة على طول المدى من رفض و قبول من كافة الكنائس و القديسين و العلماء , لكى يُلم بخطورة هذه الرسالة و تتسع مداركه فى تقنية البحث العلمى و الحكم على الامور الروحية بفكر ثاقب :

1- بادىء ذى بدء يلزم ان يعرف القارىء ان فى كل العصور و بإختلاف الأشخاص و الآراء و الأحكام و التعصبات لم يوجد انسان واحد قدّم أدنى إعتراض على الإلهام الواضح المُضىء فى هذه الرسالة!

2- كذلك و بنفس التأكيد , اتفق جميع القديسين و الباحثين و الفاحصين و المعترضين ان كاتب الرسالة هو من عصر الرسل و مُعاصر بالضرورة لبولس الرسول (إن لم يكن هو بولس الرسول).

3- و أيضا يتحتم ان يعرف القارىء القبطى ان هذه الرسالة استقبلتها الكنيسة القبطية و الشرقية عموماً منذ البدء بإعتبارها رسالة قانونية من الاسفار القانونية , و اقتصر النقاش فقط على كاتبها!

4- يوجد شخصيتان لهما وزنهما العالى فى المعرفة الروحية و علوم الكتاب المقدس , و قتدمهما المرموق فى اللغة و فحص الاسفار , و هما اوريجانيوس من الشرق و جيروم (ايرينيموس) من الغرب , هذان قالا قولاً أقرب ما يكون من الصحة الإنجيلية و واقع الامر :

أ-) فجيروم قال انه لا يهم (الإنسان المسيحى) أن يكون كاتبها هو بولس او لوقا او برنابا طالما أنه إعترف بها أنها من نتاج العصر الرسولى , و ظلت تُقرأ فى الكنيسة و خدماتها العامة منذ بدء الزمن , فهى رسالة رسولية.

ب-) أما اوريجانيوس , فقال بعد فحص كل الإحتمالات ان الذى أملاها بولس هو بولس الرسول , و أن الذى كتبها هو أحد تلاميذه. لأن الفكر فيها هو فكر بولس الرسول  , و اللغة ليس لغة بولس الرسول.

و كأنما نحن امام حيرة إسحق ابى الآباء "الصوت صوت يعقوب و لكن اليدين يدا عيسو" (تك 27 : 22). و لكن استقر فى نفسه الى ان يعقوب هو اخو عيسو , فالذى تقدم منهما ينال البركة.

5- الذين قالوا ان الرسالة الى العبرانيين هى للقديس بولس الرسول هم : القديس اكليمندس السكندرى تابعاً فى رأيه رأى معلمه القديس بنتينوس مدير المدرسة اللاهوتية لهذا الزمان , أوريجانيوس , القديس ديونسيوس السكندرى , القديس بطرس خاتم الشهداء , القديس ألكسندروس , القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى , القديس ديديموس الضرير , القديس كيرلس الكبير , القديس ايسيذوروس الفرمى , حتى أريوس المُنافق! مع آباء السريان و نُسخة البشيتا و افرآم السريانى و يعقوب من نصيبين أى كل آباء الشرق القديسين , الكل بدون استثناء , قالوا إنها لبولس.

6- و أما بخصوص المُتناقضات فى الاسلوب و الكتاب و الألفاظ و اللغة بين الرسالة الى العبرانيين و باقى رسائل بولس الرسول , فقد حاولوا كل واحد من جهته أن يعطى اسباباً لذلك. فإكليمدس مثلا قال :"إن هذه الإختلافات الواضحة و الشديدة ترجع الى ان بولس الرسول كتبها بالعبرية , و ترجمها آخر و هو القديس لوقا الى اليونانية" [1] . ثم قال اوريجانيوس , بل إن "بولس كان هو صاحب الفكر , أما الذى دونها فهو آخر لا يعلمه أحد إلا الله" [2] . و يُضيف اوريجانيوس فى تقريره قائلا :"ان الوثائق التاريخية التى إنحدرت إلينا , أعطت اسماء مثل اكليمندس اسقف روما , و لو قا كاتب الإنجيل و الأعمال" , اسماء مُقترحة لكتابة الرسالة الى العبرانيين".

و لكن المعروف و المُتحقق ان اوريجانيوس إقتبس من الرسالة الى العبرانيين و اعطى اسم بولس لكاتبها.

7- يوسابيوس القيصرى المُؤرخ صنع مثل هذا (اى أنه استشهد بها أنها لبولس) , بينما يضعها أحياناً تحت خانة الأسفار غير المُتفق عليها.

8- جميع آباء الكنيسة اليونانية مع مجمع أنطاكية سنة 264 م و مجمع لاودكية سنة 390 م مع القديسين غريغوريوس الثافماتورغوس , كيرلس الأورشاليمى , إبيفانيوس , باسيليوس , غريغوريوس النزينزى و النيسى , ذهبى الفم , ثيؤودور الموبسيتى , جميع هؤلاء إعتبروا هذه الرسالة لبولس الرسول."

[1] يوسابيوس 6 : 14 : 2

[2] السابق 6 : 25 : 11 - 13


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أبريل 2011)

للرفع


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كثير استاذ فادي علي هذا البحث القيم


----------



## e-Sword (4 يوليو 2015)

*رداً من أحد الخُدام علي بعض المشككين : ( منقول بتصرف بسيط ) 

 يقتص المشككين من كتاب (تاريخ الكنيسة) لـ (يوسابيوس القيصري) الكتاب السادس، والتي تقول: *
*(**إن **كل من يستطيع تمييز الفرق بين الألفاظ اللغوية يدرك أن أسلوب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين **ليس عامياً كلغة الرسول (بولس) الذي اعترف عن نفسه بأنه عامي في الكلام أي في** التعبير. بل تعبيراتها يونانية أكثر دقة وفصاحة**).*

*وأتمنى  أن يكون المشكك، قد نقلها من كاتب آخر غيره، وليس هو الذي  أقتبسها من المرجع الأصلي ذاته، لأن تكملة هذه العبارة توضحها وتفند ما قد  يذهب الذهن لفهم هذه العبارة خطأ.. وها هي العبارات التي تلتها مباشرةً: *

*"**بل لا بد أن يعترف كل من يفحص النص الرسولي بدقة أن أفكار الرسالة عجيبة وليست دون الكتابات الرسولية المعترف بها (12) وإن سـُمح لي بإبداء رأيي قلت إن الأفكار هي أفكار الرسول، أما الأسلوب والتعبيرات فهي لشخص تذكر تعاليم الرسول، ودون ما قاله معلمه عندما سمحت له الفرصة. لذلك إن  اعتقدت أية كنيسة أن بولس هو الذي كتب الرسالة فلتقبل لأجل هذا، لأنه لا  بد أن يكون للأقدمين تعليلهم عندما سلموها إلينا علي أساس أنها للرسول.  (13) أما من كتب الرسالة يقينا فالله يعلم، يقول بعض من سبقونا أن  إكليمندس أسقف روما كتب الرسالة. والآخرون إن كاتبها هو لوقا.، مؤلف  الإنجيل وسفر الأعمال. وفي هذا ما يكفي في هذا الصدد".    *

*فمن الجهل – كما سنري – أن يقول قائل أن العلامة أوريجيانوس أنكر أن الرسالة إلي العبرانيين ترجع للقديس بولس الرسول... *

*كل  ما في الأمر، أنه رأي أن أسلوب كتابتها مختلف عن أسلوب كتابات القديس بولس  الرسول،، بينما فكرها ومحواها وتعاليمها وجوهرها هو خاص بالقديس بولس  الرسول.. وهذا يذكرني بما جاء عن أبونا اسحق في قديم الزمان حين قال:  «الصَّوْتُ صَوْتُ يَعْقُوبَ، وَلكِنَّ الْيَدَيْنِ يَدَا عِيسُو».**(تك 27: 22)  *

*وها هي ترجمة أخري لعبارته التي قالها: *
*"إذ كنت أقول رأيي – في الرسالة إلي العبرانيين- فأنني أقرر أن الأفكار فيها هي أفكار بولس الرسول، ولكن اللغة والتركيب اللغوي هما لواحد يسترجع من الذاكرة , أو كأنه يعود**إلى مذكراته التي دون فيها ما قيل بفم معلمه. لذلك فإن كانت أية كنيسة تُقرر أن هذه**الرسالة لبولس الرسول فهذا حسن و موافق في هذا الأمر لأنه يخص حقيقة لا يُناقش فيها،**لأنه لم يكن بدون سبب أن الآباء السابقين في الأزمنة السالفة سلموها لنا**باعتبارها أنها لبولس الرسول** , إذ هي تشرح في جوهرها آراء بولس الرسول , أما فيما**يخص كتابة الرسالة على وجه التأكيد فالله وحده يعلم ذلك , فالتقرير الذي وصل إلينا**هو على وجهين , وجه يقول إن كليمندس الذي صار أسقفا على روما هو الذي كتبها و آخرون**يقولون من وجه آخر انه لوقا هو الذي كتبها و الذي كتب أيضا الإنجيل و سفر الأعمال**. **أما عن هذا الأمر فأنا لا أقول أكثر من ذلك". *
(The Epistle To The Hebrews With Notes and Essays , By Brooke Foss Westcott , P. 84)

*كما جاء أيضا في تعاليم اوريجانيوس أن رسائل بولس هي أربعة عشر رسالة و بذلك يضم **الرسالة إلى العبرانيين إلى بقية رسائل بولس الرسول. *
(الرسالة إلى العبرانيين , شرح و دراسة , القمص متى المسكين , إصدار دير أبو مقار , الطبعة الأولى 1993 , ص 24 – 25*)*

*وقال العلامة أوريجيانوس** أيضاً**: *
*However,  some one hard pressed by this argument may have recourse to the opinion  of those who reject this Epistle as not being Paul’s; against whom I  must at some other time use other arguments to prove that it is Paul’s .*
( Letter from Origen to Africanus , 9* )*
*فهو  هنا يقول: "وبالرغم من أن البعض ينحازون نحو الرأي الرافض بأن تكون  الرسالة لبولس، فمقابل ذلك أنا لدي الاتجاه الآخر لإثبات أنها لبولس." *

*وبذلك عندما يقتص أحد المعارضين الكلمات الآتية لأوريجيانوس..*
*(**إن** كل من يستطيع تمييز الفرق بين الألفاظ اللغوية يدرك أن أسلوب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين **ليس عامياً كلغة الرسول (بولس) الذي اعترف عن نفسه بأنه عامي في الكلام أي في**التعبير. بل تعبيراتها يونانية أكثر دقة وفصاحة**).*

*           فهذا ليس إنكار من القديس أوريجيانوس أنها رسالة القديس بولس  الرسول إلي العبرانيين، بل أنه يقول أن الرسالة هي لبولس بينما تسجيلها  وكتابتها بهذا الأسلوب اللغوي المختلف عن رسائل بولس الأخرى يوضح أن بولس  بنفسه ليس هو كاتبها ومسجلها.. بل شخص آخر هو الذي سجلها وكتبها للقديس  بولس الرسول.. *

*وها هو العلامة أوريجيانوس في كتابه الشهير "المبادئ" (**De Principiis**) يقول: *
*I will show, however, from what statements of Paul I have arrived at this understanding. He says, “But now once in the consummation of ages, He was manifested to take away sin by the sacrifice of Himself.” (Heb_9:26). *
De Principiis 2 : 2 : 5
*والذي ترجمته: **أنا سوف أبين** , **بأي حال** , **من تصريحات بولس أنى قد وصلت إلى هذا**الفهم** , **هو يقول** " **وَلكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ مَرَّةً**عِنْدَ انْقِضَاءِ الدُّهُورِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْخَطِيَّةَ بِذَبِيحَةِ نَفْسِهِ" (عب 9: 26). *

*وغيرها الكثير من اقتباسات العلامة أوريجيانوس من الرسالة إلي العبرانيين منسباً ما فيها للقديس بولس الرسول.. *

*فهل  بعد هذا يقول قائل بأن أوريجيانوس رفض أن يكون صاحب الرسالة إلي  العبرانيين ليس هو القديس بولس الرسول.. أم أنه رفض أن يكون القديس بولس  الرسول هو الذي سجلها وكتبها بنفسه.. فشتان بين هذا وذاك..*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 يوليو 2015)

من اقوى النصوص الكتابية التى تثبت ان الرسول بولس هو كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين

 وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصًا، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضًا بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ، (2بط ٣ : ١٥)


----------

